# France this August



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi folks. As I am stuck at home with a broken leg ( skiing) :wink: I've been asked to start planning what in all likelihood will be our last trip on our van before we sell it (not using it enough). Tunnel is booked for the 12 th. aug. returning on the 30 th. we would like to head straight for Honfleur ( camping du Phare) for a couple of nights. I don't know whether to book sites or suck it and see. We've not had to travel in school holiday times before ( our daughter is 6 ). I would love some pointers on where to go. Don't mind doing a bit of driving. We prefer campsites especially those with or near a pool, beach, lake or such. Any suggestions gratefully received 

Guy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the ski-ing injury and hope it heals quickly!

Now, is your plan to stay in Northern France or to head south? That will help with suitable places to suggest!


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

probably to keep going south. Brittany, Vendee Loire?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our choice would be further South an to visit areas where there are activities as well as good scenery - i.e. to include things which would be of interest to your six year old......

In this area there are numerous sites to visit which are close to activities for all the family such as canoeing on the Dordogne where you can canoe for half a day finishing up at a centre which will then transport you back to your starting point to return to your vehicle. In August a gentle trip down the river is great fun - relaxing but with a hint of adventure which makes it a challenge for all.

The same sort of trip (although on more fast moving water) can be undertaken on white water rafts down the river Tarn - once again safely organised and great fun for all those taking part.

There are also a lot of places where such activities as off road cycling can be undertaken - a popular activity in France, or if you are interested there are places where the same sort of excursion can be done on the back of horses........ (NOT my scene so I have very limited experience of such things.....)

Being near a lake would allow swimming in the water - many lakes have swimming beaches operated by the commune where safety is of paramount importance and yet comfort is also a major consideration with beaches made of soft sand rather than concrete......

Driving to this department would take about 2 relaxing days or can be done faster if there is the need - there are great places to stop at including places such as the canal system around Nyort - always popular yet still quiet even in the summer.

So there are a few suggestions to consider - South of the Loire generally indicates more reliable weather - you can be lucky in Normandy or Brittany, but there is less reliability of it happening.......

If such ideas are of interest then obviously many more detailed suggestions can be made but there is little point if they are non-starters..........

Dave


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Dave, quite happy to go as far as Dordogne. Would we still be able to use campsites without booking? Do these areas get as popular as Brittany?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are so many possible places that I would be very surprised if you were unable to locate suitable places.......

there are numerous aires which if you get there around lunchtime you can stake a claim in and many, many municipal sites as well as commercial ones - it is not a bad idea to have a few sorted out as regards where and when you are likely to be there - bit it should still be possible to find vacant places.

The busiest time is mid-July to mid August so by the time you would be likely to get around the Dordogne many French visitors would have returned to the drudge of life in Paris and similar  

Obviously if there are specific places you want to visit then you might want to book - but for many commercial sites they insist on a 7 day booking slot - less than ideal.....

There are of course places like Futuroscope near Poitiers where you can stay on site;

http://en.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1196-Futuroscope

3D experiences and cinema which really do not encourage you to go to sleep.......

Dave


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. Good to know. On our previous trips to France we havn't got further than southern Brittany and with a longer time available it'd be nice to venture a little further. 

Guy


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Guy if you are going out on 12th August please be aware that 15th August is bank holiday in France so get to a site before 15th and stay till 16th. After 15th August French tend to pack up and travel home. We have gone out in July August for years and not booked. With a little one you may want a specific site but generally all sites have spaces. The ones that are full are nearly always the expensive all singing and dancing sites which we tend to avoid.

Big tip ...move off site early morning and arrive at next one by 12 or 1 before they shut for lunch. You will find spaces then. The French always arrive late afternoon. 

just follow our motto. If its sunny then stay but if wet then follow the sun. That's the beauty of the motorhome. Get up and go.
Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

For your information and anyone else wondering;

http://calendar.retira.eu/public-holidays/france/2013

lists all the public holidays in France for this year

May is always "interesting"......

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

...any suggestions for a good stopover between Honfleur and Loire/Dordogne for the 15th&16th please?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

p1nkie said:


> ...any suggestions for a good stopover between Honfleur and Loire/Dordogne for the 15th&16th please?


If you enjoy peaceful wildcamping and want to be beside a large reservoir in totally peaceful surroundings check this out;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/wild-camping-near-cholet-campsite.html

Dave


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We stayed here last year, and whilst expensive the facilities for us and the kids were superb.

http://www.interlude.fr/contenu/,reception,13

The pools and th beach were excellent, but like all these sites it was a bit commercial for some tastes, but did not put us off.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks ttcharlie, that site looks good. We're going to head for the Loire and then see where the weather takes us.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Also try this place, a bit like a camping version of centre parts. Has an excellent lake and facilities.

http://www.lesalicourts.com/


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. Much appreciated. 
Guy


----------

